# forum handle



## bottlenutboy (Feb 23, 2007)

how did everyone get their names? post your story here!

 ill start....i wanted something descriptive that no one else would  have


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 23, 2007)

I own a 1969 Dodge Charger. I have had it for near 30 years. It's got 370,000 miles on it. Mopar Muscle Magazine gave me the name Road Dog. Cuz, I have so many road miles on that car. It's a driver.


----------



## towhead (Feb 23, 2007)

It's the blonde hair!  I was called Towhead-a person with a head of hair resembling tow esp. in being flaxen or tousled-when I was young!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 23, 2007)

My paternal grandparents came over from Sweden... And since I'm kind of a big hairy guy, I earned the nickname "Bear" when I was a young man... Thus, bearswede...


  Ron


----------



## tombstone (Feb 24, 2007)

I wrote a book about local cemeteries and shortly after it was released i started hearing stories about 'abandoned' tombstones (actually headstones but the terms seem to be interchangable around here).  After some investigation i discovered that people used to mail order headstones and they were delivered by train to the nearest train depot.  In some cases the headstones were never picked up by the family and eventually the stones were buried or rolled over the nearest hill.  I started collecting these abandoned headstones and  trying to determine where they were supposed to go.  I have managed to place a couple headstones in the cemeteries where the people are buried and still have one to place but the cemetery is nearly inaccessable.

 So I'm the man that collects tombstones, (among other things).


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, my name is kind of obvious. 
 Road dog, was it a '69 Charger that chased Steve McQueen in Bullitt? My first car was a brand new '69 fastback Mustang I just had to have after I saw that movie.

 Jane


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah yours is obvious but what do the numbers mean?


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 24, 2007)

The first two are my age and the second two are my shoe size.  

 Just kidding.... it's just random numbers from my email addy.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 24, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: jane8851
> 
> Well, my name is kind of obvious.
> Road dog, was it a '69 Charger that chased Steve McQueen in Bullitt? My first car was a brand new '69 fastback Mustang I just had to have after I saw that movie.
> ...


 Hitmen were in a 1968 440 R/T Charger.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well - most of you have heard this explanation by now.  I just thought I was entering a password, and picked one of my favorites so I wouldn't forget it - my sweet little dog Annie's name!  So now everyone that doesn't know me calls me Annie!  Thanks goodness I didn't choose my other dog's name or you all would be calling me Rambo!  Here's the real Annie.... (by the way, I'm Cindy)


----------



## Poison Ivy (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine is self explanatory, I'm like a magnet.[]


----------



## towhead (Feb 24, 2007)

What kind of dog is Annie?  Is it the dog from Little Orphan Annie?


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey RD, 
 How many engines rebuilds?
 Nice dog Annie, I too am glad you didn't pick Rzmbo.
 Towhead, want to hear some blonde jokes? My wife is blonde turning white, about to become a true blonde.
 Tombstone, good for you and the past.
 Bearswede, good pick of name.
 Jane, that is my wife's name and one of the oldest names around (derivitive of john) and one not picked too  much these days. I love it.
 Bottlenutboy good thread.
 Poison Ivy, I thought you collected poisons.
 Epgorge

 A picture of the East Poultney GORGE in Poultney, Vermont. Not Epgeorge like many think. 
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

The otherside of the bridge


----------



## Mainely Broken (Feb 24, 2007)

Well mine is pretty obvious as well ...I live in Maine and yes most of what would have been nice finds are mainly broken [&o][] but spring is on it's way & maybe the next find will be in one peice![]


----------



## annie44 (Feb 24, 2007)

Annie is a rescue dog - I don't know what her breed is, but she seems to have a lot of terrier in her.  When I first adopted her she was extremely malnourished, had just given birth to 9 puppies and had hair loss over quite a bit of her body.  Now she is healthy as can be and full of fun and energy!!  She evens puts up with old man Rambo, who can be a bit bossy at times (See the very serious expression)


----------



## capsoda (Feb 24, 2007)

Some of the kids that worked for me in tha Air Force called me cap. They thought it sounded that it sounded better than pop. I started using it again after the first time I took my wife digging. Her initials are CAP.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 24, 2007)

I have dealt in antiques since I was 14 so I just figured I open up shop on here.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 24, 2007)

> Rzmbo


 
  Not easy to pronounce, either...

  Ron


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

Ron ,

 What part of Mass do you live in? How far away from me? I might want to come down and pay you a visit for picking on my spelling.

 That is a beautiful young lady there you have. Is that Grampa Ron or daddy Ron?

 I am working on a couple of places to dig, with permission, this summer. I will keep you posted.

 I remember an old Borden manufacturing plant when I was a youth. I can't remember where it is but I want to dig it when I find it. I am going down to the town hall Monday.

 Joel


----------



## bearswede (Feb 24, 2007)

And all this time I thought it had to do with crown-top sodas..."capsoda"..."sodacap"...


  Ron

  PS... Were you a captain???


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

Warren,

 You were an F*&#@!? officer????? Captain?

 We won't hold that agin ya. I was the guy got stuck driving you around.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Feb 24, 2007)

No, But I played one on TV...........no never an officer. We never had to wear any designators or insignia on our flight suits and we ate in the Officers Open Mess anytime we wished. It griped the hell out of officers cause they knew we were enlisted but the couldn't do anything about it. The privilages of being a gunship flight crewman incognito.


----------



## towhead (Feb 24, 2007)

ep:  Blonde jokes?   Hah!   I've heard em all! 

 Cindy:  Yeah, I've seen some stories about Rescue Dogs on Animal Planet.  They always bring a tear to my eye!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 24, 2007)

Joel I have 200,000 on this vintage 1969  440 motor. Second motor.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2007)

My handle is kind of boring []. I was surprised that it wasn't already taken when I joined, but it wasn't, so I didn't have to think up anything creative. ~Jim


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

Jim, 
 Don't let your parents hear you say that.
 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 24, 2007)

well, i didnt know this post was going to be so interesting.....i may have created or very own guestbook for the forum...just like the who is this guy post!


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Spencer, 

 Reach around there and pat yourself on the back. [][][][][8|]

 You get to wear the "Atta boy" hat tonight.

 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

> Hah! I've heard em all!


 
 I came home and my wife (blonde) was staring at a mess on the card table and I asked what she was doing. She said she was putting a jigsaw puzzle together but she couldn't make it look like the picture on the box. She wanted me to help her. 

 I looked at it.

 I told her, as I sept the puzzle parts back into the box, Honey, you will never make those corn flakes look like Tony the Tiger.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

When you say gun ship, do you mean Huey? 

 I was attached to the 4 Aviation Division, U.S. Army. Those were mostly Chit-hooks. They won't let me spell it any otherway. 

 I thought it funny I can't spell Bastard on this list, when it merely means illegitimate child, yet one can say "pissed off" and it is o.k., not that any of it bothers me. must be a brit thing as getting pissed is a national past time in the pubs.

 Joel


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine started out as a joke/nickname because I'm a scavenger (my whole house is furnished and remodeled w/ salvage (tastefully, I might add[]), right down to the potbelly stove, and also because I collect antique glass bottles, and well, we all know crow's like shiny things<laffin>,...well it's gone so far now that my black ranger has yellow and grey pinstripe down the sides w/ "crow" outlines where the "4X4" logo would normally be on the quarters...and they embroidered one of my work shirts that way.......          Joe


----------



## capsoda (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Joel, My mother taught me not to play with kitchen appliances. I was lead gunner on an AC 130 Spectre. A real gunship!!!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, Cap...

  I see they picked you to model for the arm patch... Yuck, yuck...

  Ron


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 25, 2007)

when i signed up for this site i wanted a sign on that was different and meant something to me. i thought about for awhile and settled on bubbas dad. i use to help coach my sons ball team. when ever someone was looking for me they never asked for john or coach john it was always bubba's dad.
    cap i always liked the gunships they reminded me of corn fed A10s. my last base was an A10 base. when either plane makes a run it's like a ballet.


----------



## hj (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all,

 HJ is the lazy form of History Junkie which I use on several forums. It just gets old typing it when I log in to some of them so I shortened it for this one. The bottle bug for me is just another symptom of a larger disease, the obsession with _everything's _past. I am loving the glass, and this forum though....

 Thanks for havin' me 
 HJ


----------



## epgorge (Feb 26, 2007)

> AC 130 Spectre


 
 That's ok. It is all the same to me, cap. Kitchen appliances or "real gunships", they were pretty unforgiving when hit. 

 I was an attached infantry medic! The funny part was I joined the straight legs so I could keep both feet on the ground. 

 We had to _attempt_ to piece back together the chard bones and teeth, so we could hopefully, keep the proper remains in the proper bags.

 Did the best we could.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 26, 2007)

*Mission* 
 The AC-130 gunship's primary missions are close air support, air interdiction and force protection. Missions in close air support are troops in contact, convoy escort and urban operations. Air interdiction missions are conducted against preplanned targets or targets of opportunity. Force protection missions include air base defense and facilities defense.

 Targets of opportunity:

 Makes me think of my favorite line in one of the those movies.

 Q: From the air, how do you tell if the natives are VC or not.

 Ans: If they run they are VC, if they don't run, they are well disciplined VC. 

 Q: How can you shoot a person just standing there?
 A: You just don't lead them as much.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Feb 26, 2007)

They started out as AF 130s. we called them Fat Funny Fighters. The press cleaned that up for us.

 The regular fighter jocks got their drawers in a wad so it was changed to AC 130.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought I was just logging in.  Couldn't figure out how to change it afterwards , so I was stuck at logueb.  Buster is a nickname an old boss gave me.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmmm....I imagine mine has to do with my interest in local history & whiskey bottles. Bristol's whiskey past is a little known topic and my curiosity about same kind of earned me the nickname many years ago. There's still very little known on the subject but I keep digging in paper & dirt for new info or examples.


----------



## stormysouth (Feb 26, 2007)

I borrowed my horse's name. Hello to all. I peek in about 2 x a week but haven't had a lot of time. Hope everyone is doing well. Hey Cap I finally got a brand new, up-town, one of a kind, new fangled, high tech leg. Wanna race?

 Lisa


----------



## capsoda (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Lisa, Anytime after Teusday your on Sweety. I got to go and get mine tuned up Tuesday. How is the horse race business? Good to here from you.


----------



## stormysouth (Feb 26, 2007)

Horses are great.  Real busy at work. Kids are givin' me fits. Need to post some pic's been doing a little scratching and finding. Have been really getting into the fruit jars. I'll write more later.  Oh by the way.... this one's set up to run marathons. What a difference. I cried the first time I walked with it. It's one of those carbon fiber deals. With a split keal & independant heal that all parts use kinetic energy to make walking easier. It's ugly to look at but beautiful to walk with. Take care.


----------



## tncgal (Feb 27, 2007)

*warning:  boring info ahead --->*

 Born & raised in the great state of Tennessee and female made my choice rather easy, but would've looked rather strange as a handle ~ _tennesseefemale_.  Since I'm not a girlie-girl, gal was the choice. I'm not your typical Southern lady who sits on the veranda sipping Mint Juleps ~ I'm just a tncgal.

*end of warning alert*


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Lisa, Those are great  aren't they. That is what I use. They really take a pounding and last about 2 1/2 to 3 years under severe use. You can believe me when I say that cause I put mint through the ringer.


----------



## mrbottles (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine came from the early days of bottle collecting.  In the begining the only way we aquired bottles was by finding them scuba diving or trading within our group for bottles our buddies had found. Only half the fun of a dive trip was finding your own bottles. The other half was showing your finds off at the boat and seeing everyone elseâ€™s finds. I canâ€™t tell you how eagerly Iâ€™ve awaited my buddies return to the boat to see what they found when I was the first one in. As any group of compatriots might do we would make fun and tease each other. One day after finding the best bottle of the dive I taunted my partners by declaring, â€œWHOâ€™S Mr.Bottles?! THATâ€™S RIGHTâ€¦ITâ€™S MEâ€¦ ITâ€™S ME.â€ 

 The taunt was returned doubly on no less than the next tank of air when I was outdone for the dive and the day. Over the first couple of years I had some pretty decent luck and made the exclamation a little more than my partners. Then I found out about EBAY. A cobalt double error blob soda was for sale. I had to pick out a user name to register and after a little consideration decided I would be Mr.Bottles.


----------



## #1twin (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine is pretty simple. I am the first born of identical twin boys. I figured it would be unique anyway.

 Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Mar 1, 2007)

Warren ,    MAN....not a Captain? I didn't think you acted like one of those dudes when I met you. You were just to down to earth.  I'm having to work for one of those clowns right now. In a staff meeting he does everything but beat on his chest with threats[:-]  But with 34 yrs of Civil Service I could care less. I retire this year[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]...just can't stop smiling.
 Tell Lisa the story about crawling in the mud after bottles and loosing it while the Construction workers were watching. Now that was funny[] Hope to see ya soon.

 Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Mar 2, 2007)

MARVIN!!!!!!!  You mean there are two of you out there!!!!!  Good Grief!!!!!

 Yep, I waded into a large dumping area of mud and cresote to get a small clear med bottle I had spotted. about half way there I had lost both tennis shoes and a little farther into the muck my prostetic leg came of and my acrylic sock immediately turned into a very large sack from some kind of reaction to the cresote laden muck!!!

 I managed to retrieve the bottle and several others I found on the way in and out of the stinging muck. I got a standing ovation from the cunstruction workers when I held up the bottles and my leg.

 When my wife saw me I had my leg back on, the acrylic sock was hanging over the top and draging in the dirt and she was not at all happy about my apperance and the smell but I got the bottle!!!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 3, 2007)

I've had Crewela for a LONG time. I had 2 dalmatians (they both lived 14 yrs but I miss them dearly) that I trained to be mean.  I was alone alot (hubby traveled for work) and they made me feel safe. Hence the name CREWELADEVIL  Also....I've heard some say I'm kinda mean....I'm really not, I'm just a yankee.[]


----------



## stonemason (Mar 3, 2007)

Stonemason, the only female master mason anywhere around here in NH. Husband is mod49er, recreational gold prospecter and bottle hunter.


----------



## stonemason (Mar 3, 2007)

For epgorge; are you over on the west side of vermont? We travel to Lake George NY in the summer and it seems we may have passed through your area.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 3, 2007)

Gunsmoke was my horse's name. 47 is the radio call number  used to get a hold of me at work.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 3, 2007)

> For epgorge; are you over on the west side of vermont? We travel to Lake George NY in the summer and it seems we may have passed through your area.


 
 Yes sir,

 Lake George is within spitting distance of me. I am broadcasting to them right now.

 Stop on by and look me up next time your in the area. I work at lakes Region Radio, Poultney, Whitehall.

 Joel


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 3, 2007)

PRETTY OBVIOUS WHERE MINE COMES FROM,EP IVE BEEN TO YOUR AREA A BUNCH OF TIMES.FROM RAQUEETE LAKE ORIGINALLY.NOW GALWAY,AWSOME COUNTRY.


----------

